# Digestive Diagnostic Testing Help



## docjosh77 (Mar 16, 2016)

One of the best and most accurate diagnostic test, for diagnosing digestive disorders, was developed in Germany in the 1960s, it was called the Heidelberg test.

Today there are several similar tests available, like the pH diagnostic test, the pH gastrogram, or pH capsule test. All of these tests are in-office procedures that do not require sedation, or the use of the infamous nasal tube.

A pH diagnostic test will tell the doctor, if you have Hyperchlorhydria ( excess acid production), Hypochlorhydria (reduced acid strength), Achlorhydria (no stomach acid), heavy stomach mucus (from infection or ulceration), pyloric insufficiency (duodenal reflux), and gastritis. This is all done in the doctors office, without any discomfort to the patient.

If someone has allergies, GERD, osteoporosis, cancer, allergies, or conditions that have symptoms related to malabsorption, or digestion, get a pH diagnostic test.


----------

